# Uninterruptible Power Supply (UPS) con PIC



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 6, 2005)

Ocasionalmente, la energía de entregada por la red eléctrica domiciliaria no es limpia ni continua. Muchas anormalidades tales como apagones, brownouts, picos, y ruido pueden ocurrir. Estos problemas pueden causar la pérdida de datos en sistemas informaciónrmáticos o de daño al equipo electrónico. La función de una fuente de alimentación continua (UPS) es la de proporcionar energía limpia y confiable al equipo electrónico vulnerable. El concepto básico de una UPS es de almacenar energía durante la operación normal (a través de la batería que carga) y entregar energía (a través de un convertidor DC/AC) cuando ocurren fallos en la red eléctrica. Tradicionalmente estos dispositivos se diseñan usando componentes análogos, pero últimamente gracias a las ventajas inherentes que se presentan al generara la onda senosoidal con microcontroladores estos están siendo mas utilizados.

La siguiente nota de aplicación desarrollada por microchip, muestra paso por paso el diseño de una fuente de poder interrumpido de 1400VA basado en el PIC17C43.

Nota de aplicación


----------

